# Noob from FL



## jd08 (Feb 18, 2010)

I started with an ECB about 20 yrs ago that I hardly ever used. Picked up a BGE several years ago and never looked back. What used to be a lot of work turned into a fun way to spend a weekend.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 18, 2010)

JD welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. What part of the state you in? You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF - Glad to have you on here with us - be sure to post some qview of your smokes


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## jd08 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm in the Stuart/Port St. Lucie area.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to smf JD... Many moons ago i went to the chapman school of seamanship there in stuart..Happy smokes


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## shea561 (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF! You in my neck of the woods. I live in Palm Beach Gardens but I'm in PSL 95% of the time with my girlfriend.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, glad to have you here!


----------



## miamirick (Feb 18, 2010)

welcome to the site, your not to far north of me  you get hit a few years ago by those three hurricanes?  i drove up and got several jobs in the area rebuilding    couldnt beleive some of the houses beachside where sand drifts were three to four feet deep


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 18, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## jd08 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yup, got hit by all three and then Wilma the following year. 

Were you in Miami for Andrew? I was travelling down there a lot at the time and there is a huge difference between the category 3s that hit us and category 5 Andrew.


----------



## gary45 (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you'll enjoy your stay!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 18, 2010)

_*Howdy & welcome to the SMF!!*_


----------



## treegje (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## triplebq (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF . Be sure to check out each area really well as there is tons of info all over this place along with some professionall cookers, some coipm cookers and peolpe like me who just cook a lot for family and churchs !


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome from Delray Beach.

Scott


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 18, 2010)

First off welcome JD to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## hocus smokus (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome from M.I. :)


----------



## seenred (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  Glad you decided to join the SMF.  We love to see pictures and all the details behind your smokes, so don't be shy.
Welcome!


----------



## miamirick (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah jd i was here for andrew,saw some amazinf destruction, stayed up all night and drove to the heart of the destruction at 6:00 am as it was just going by to check on my folks in pinecrest( right eye of the storm, it took an hour to find the house everything was so messed up we couldnt get a bearing to find it,  finally saw thier car peeking out from under a tree   got three years of work out of that storm.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to the best smoking site on Mother Earth, SMF that is.


----------

